# Pale Honey Gourami



## Avradian (May 30, 2011)

On Tuesday I introduced 4 honey gouramis into my tank with 4 guppies and a betta fish. The first day was fine but on the second I noticed that one of the gouramis was hiding and it's colour had gone pale. It seemed better yesterday, it's colour had gone brighter and it was swimming more. Today though it is back to what it was like before, pale and being lonely. It spent a bit of the day at the bottom in it's favourite spot but is now up in the corner of the tank by the heater. I think it might be really stressed but the other's seem to be doing fine.
:sad:
Thanks


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Gourami's are related to Bettas, remember that. That one is probably being stressed by the Betta.

I'm not really sure how well they do in groups..


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Spend some time sitting quietly in front of the tank and carefully observe the behaviours of the fish. Do this periodically, including after feeding; aggressive fish frequently prevent another fish from eating, or try to. 

You will be trying to observe any hint of bullying, which could come from the Betta certainly but also from one or more of the gourami. Honey Gourami do fine in a group, they are relatively peaceful, but still a gourami and males are territorial and sometimes a male can be aggressive. The tank size is also important here, the larger the tank the better as it puts more space between the fish.

Plenty of hiding spots are essential with any gourami; plants work best at this, but bits of wood or branch wood vertically also helps. And floating plants will calm all gourami.


----------



## Avradian (May 30, 2011)

Byron said:


> Spend some time sitting quietly in front of the tank and carefully observe the behaviours of the fish. Do this periodically, including after feeding; aggressive fish frequently prevent another fish from eating, or try to.
> 
> You will be trying to observe any hint of bullying, which could come from the Betta certainly but also from one or more of the gourami. Honey Gourami do fine in a group, they are relatively peaceful, but still a gourami and males are territorial and sometimes a male can be aggressive. The tank size is also important here, the larger the tank the better as it puts more space between the fish.
> 
> Plenty of hiding spots are essential with any gourami; plants work best at this, but bits of wood or branch wood vertically also helps. And floating plants will calm all gourami.



Thanks for the reply.
The gourami has plenty of hiding spaces in the tank and I watch it non stop, it doesn't really get bullied by other fish, it just stays in the same place during feeding time and doesn't seem to want to feed. I did a water change today to see if this would perk it up a bit and he is moving a little more but still hasn't fed.
ok

(Today I just did a 20 percent water change, my guppies were looking fine and absolutely normal before the change including my pregnant one which is quite large around the belly.
When I was telling my dad that water and temperature changes can stimulate the guppies into giving birth I noticed one lone fry. My one pregnany guppy who was acting strangely yesterday looked thinner but still has a big-ish gravid spot.
I have not seen any other fry around nor have the guppies given birth to any more fry.
I'm really confused







at the moment the lone fry is in an empty breeder box.
Please help,
thanks) this is another post too


----------



## Avradian (May 30, 2011)

Thanks to all who tried to help me, the gourami is on it's last legs but at least I have one fry to look after instead.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Avradian said:


> Thanks to all who tried to help me, the gourami is on it's last legs but at least I have one fry to look after instead.


It may well have had internal problems from before you acquired it. These things are next to impossible to diagnose, and when it is internal there is generally nothing one can do.


----------

